# 'Detailing' a diesel locomotive?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone have pics/suggestions on how to do some detailing to a diesel engine, or refer a thread. Have an Aristo ALCO FA (Rio Grande) I'd like some 'aging' but a bit unsure of techniques. Seems all full size locos almost always look dirty. I see a lot of weathered steam but don't think I've seen any weathered diesels. Bill


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

If you just want to weather it, the basic techniques will be pretty much the same for diesels as for steam. The specific technique is up to you. There are probably as many weathering techniques as there are modelers -- I mostly use thin washes of acrylic paints. Some folks use powders, such as are available from Bragdon, either alone or in combination with paints. 

Google images is a good way to find lots of prototype photos to use as reference.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kalmbach offer books on this subject. I do not own them, but I would assume they would be good read for someone wanting to start.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Try this site: http://4largescale.com/index.htm There are some of the hobbies master builders/bashers/detailer's here. Lot's of pic's and "How to's" on this site. Some of these guy's on this site have had many articles posted in "Finescale magazine" (no longer in publication monthly, but Russ still put's out a yearly), probably one of the best (train), magazine's I ever browsed through. I am sure there are other folks on this site (MLS), that are pretty good too. Maybe Kevin will chime in as he too is awesome with his weathering skills. Hope this helps. 

Ed


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to check out this site: http://www.modeltrainsweathered.com/

Hands down, the best site for train weathering that I have come across. Until recently there was a charge to join/see the site. It is now free, operating on donations.

Mostly HO and some O scale, but much of the info translates to large scale. Excellent reference for diesel weathering and post steam era rolling stock.


----------

